# Marylanders-Where do you buy fresh, ground tripe?



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

Closest I can find is a pet store in VA who will ship it to me frozen. I'm looking for just tripe, nothing mixed in with it.

Any direction you can point me in is appreciated ie: butcher shops, pet stores etc. 

Thanks

PS. I'm in Anne Arundel County.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Have you talked to K-9 Kravings??? I don't know if they sell it or can get it....couple of members here feed their food.


Lee


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Green Tripe : A Place For Paws, Shop RAW Pet Food Online

If you can't find a location this is a on-line option. I use their tripe mix.


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

Thanks! I emailed both. A Place for Paws emailed me immediately and said they can ship to MD, no problem.

The place in VA that can ship to me sells Blue Ridge Beef brand tripe. 

Ridiculous question: The ingredients for A Place for Paws says, "tripe and beef blood". That's just the normal amount I would expect, right? Not additional?
Reason I ask---I am working with a nutritionist and she uses the nutritional info for "pure ground tripe". I'm wondering if the blood makes a difference. I've bought ground tripe before, and I know there is a normal amount of blood associated with it.
I know, I'm overthinking.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

OK, now I feel foolish for even asking that question. I sent the analysis of a few products to the nutritionist. I'm sure she'll be able to figure it out.
Again, thanks for the help.

Mary


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I can't answer your question....I'm clueless!

No such thing as a foolish question...we are all here to learn


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

Well, I was able to pick up K-9 Kravings pure ground tripe at a pet store about a mile from my house. I shop there all the time, not sure why I missed it.

Thanks for the help!


----------

